# Feathered Dragons Loft



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is a picture of my loft. It is a starter loft and I know it need work but I had to build it fast since I ran into a problem with my 1st one and have birds coming. This will have to work till spring when I build the loft that I need to have. I dont think it turned out to bad for a first timer and new to the sport. So what do you think?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess I should show you what I started with. It was a house that 2 ducks lived in at one time.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Inside then...


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Inside now.... little nicer now


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks Great To me, thanks for the pictures...


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

This is a view from the aviary...


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Wingsonfire


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

mcox0112 said:


> This is a view from the aviary...


Is the green thing a grit container if so where did you get it from I like how it sits up off the floor


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It looks cool I like it but be prepared for complaints your holes in your wire are to large some will say.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah the green thing is for the grit. I got it from Jedds. Here is the link

http://www.jedds.com/Detail.bok?cat...ts:Cone,+w/+Windows&no=220&searchpath=9872297


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Shadybug... I figure I'll hear something about it but I had a week to get it done and no money. Everything but the perches, grit pot, and water bottle I got in at work for free. The inside is lined with counter tops, the cage is a shipping crate, and the rest was built from scrap lumber left over from jobs. The trap I got on ebay and it was sold as parts. I got all the tubing from work, landing board and bottom are from a sheet of fiberglass electrical insulator board. It was all done in 4 days.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the loft i like ones that look different than any other one. Good job for 4 days work. I started in the spring and still working on it. Free is always good i got alot of things for mine at yard sales we went every sat all summer.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm glad you like it. If you like this one you'll love the one I'm building in the spring. A buddy of mine runs a saw mill and supplies logs for cabin builders. Any of the smaller stuff they cant ship he is going to give to me, so the new one will be a log cabin loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Log cabin loft. Cool


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great to me.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

That is really cool. I like it. Good Job. You did a good job converting it. You should be proud thats alot of work.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks jAxTecH


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a pigeon condo to me! Very resourceful.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Well sometimes you have to use what you can get your hands on. The part that I started with first was an old swingset that I turned into a duck house. Now it was turned into my pigeon loft.


----------

